# Check out my Raleigh Record Ace!



## bikewhorder (Jan 15, 2012)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=745

Any one ever seen brakes like those before?  They're called Monitor Super Cam.  I googled them and found a little bit of info, they appear to be quite rare.  -Chris


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow.  Very cool.  Reminds me a lot of my old Golden Arrow.  Really wish I'd kept that one.
Does it say what kind of steel it is?


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, and are those 26x1 3/8 wheels or 26x1 1/4 wheels?


----------



## kohl57 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is really nice.... like the originality and these are rare as complete machines.

The brakeset and handlebars/stem are not original to the RRA spec but the brakes are indeed rare and special, check out this NOS set on eBay right now:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260934960986?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

What are the rims on your RRA? And may I ask the serial no., too?

Here is my 1939 RRA:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/9157103@N05/6695279521/

With some history and background on this model


----------



## harpon (Jan 24, 2012)

Petty cool!


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 31, 2012)

badass, is it a "club" bike as they call them, being a single speed? 

Also I eouyld doubt that the saddle is original, I don think brooks used that skirt stamp until much later. Not 100% though


----------

